# loss of twins @ 14wks



## nessaw

Hi. We found out yesterday at a 14 +5 that our twins had died. They had suffered from twin to twin transfusion syndrome and one had taken all the amniotic fluid. I now have to decide when to go into hospital and take the pills to start delivery. Has anyone got any advice? I've taken these pills before for a blighted ovum but I imagine it's going to be a lot worse. Thanks.


----------



## MonyMony

No advice or experience with this, but just wanted to say I'm sorry. :hugs:Take care of yourself.


----------



## wildworld

Omg my heart is broken for you. No advice, but wanted to give you my condolences.

xxx


----------



## SweetV

I took them at 14 weeks and ended up having to have a d&c anyways 2 weeks later. It was not a pleasant experience to say the least. I am so sorry for your losses <3


----------



## capricorn1

I am so sorry for your losses. Be gentle on yourself xxx


----------



## mommyofive

So sorry. I am almost 13 weeks 1 day away and found no heartbeat. They have me delivering at home. Wish they would give me pills to make it come. I don't know what to expect either and scared. I will keep you in my thoughts as well. And I am so sorry. Take it easy on yourself and get all the support you can from family and friends don't avoid them like I did at first, it makes it worse.


----------



## flycrazybird

i too just lost my baby at 14 weeks. I had to have a D&C. i wanted to go natural, but my OB told me its better to do the D&C because it ensures everything is removed. I fought him on it at first but he said, to do it natural is extremely painful and if not everything is removed, I'd have to get a D&C anyway. SO i ended up giving in. the experience itself is awful. but the staff was wonderful and it's nice to know i don't have to go back. recovery has been hard and painful both physically and emotionally. just take it minute by minute if you have to and let others love you and care for you. That's the only thing that's been holding me together.
Im here if you need to vent/talk/cry or whatever. You're not alone. <3
prayer and hugs coming your way.


----------



## sethsmummy

<3


----------

